# ¿Como puedo estabilizar el voltaje de entrada a un PIC.



## alexander diaz (Jun 26, 2014)

Estoy construyendo un emulador de bobinas de encendido automotriz el pic se alimenta de la batería 12v, pero la bobina como son de de alta potencia induce voltajes picos de hasta 150v y eso hace que el el regulador de voltaje 78ls05 no funcione bien y por consiguiente lo resetea al pic o lo bloquea he probado con zener pero igual. los que puedan aportar con ideas para estabilizar le agradecería su colaboración. ...


----------



## opamp (Jun 26, 2014)

Las ECU,s estan totalmente apantalladdas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2014)

Un díodo rápido en antiparalelo, ya que los pulsos parásitos son negativos


----------



## alexander diaz (Jun 26, 2014)

he intentado colcarle un diodo en reversa y le he protegido con zener pero igual lo desestabiliza


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 26, 2014)

estas seguro que es problema del voltaje pico?

por que si asi fuera los autoestereos y la computadora igual fallarian

yo le pondria un capacitor electrolitico a la entrada del regulador y viendo la hoja de datos del regulador ver que capacitores usar que normalmente son CERAMICOS si no los pones hay voltaje rizo

ahora con el pic no se si sea muy necesario poner el MCLR a vcc con su resistencia te puedes saltar el paso y en el fuse puedes deshabilitar el MCLR o en su defecto si crees que es util bajar la resistencia de 10k a no se 4.2 k con el fin de garantizar que no se resete.

mas aparte de recordar que por cada chip digital usar capacitores de 100nf para evitar reseteos


----------



## papirrin (Jun 26, 2014)

si puedes sube el esquema, normalmente se desestabilizan por las entradas, como el MCLR o los puertos, puedes poner  en las entradas un capacitor de 1uF de tantalio.


----------



## alexander diaz (Jun 26, 2014)

de que manera se puede estabilizar un voltaje de los pico inducidos por la bobina de encendido en las pruebas que realizo se verifica que hay picos que superan alveces los 150v pero normalmente se dispara a 50v por el lapso de 2ms.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2014)

Las bobinas de encendido llegan *facilmente* a picos negativos de unos -400 Vp


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 26, 2014)

eso es muy cierto las bobinas se disparan a voltajes + y - 
ahora como dije muchos sistemas trabajan a 5v y usan la corriente del coche 
¿como le hacen para no resetearse?

bueno como dije los capacitores de 100nf ayudan no del todo pero si bastante

ahora el lm7805 es mejor que usar un Zener como dijiste pues los LM78xx estan protejidos por risos de voltaje y por temperatura lo que un zener no hace, el diodo que pusiste es cuando tenemos un capacitor cargado a la salida del LM78xx y cuando se apaga el diodo sirve para que sircule fuera del regulador sin dañar a este asi que en el sistema que usaste no era de mucha ayuda

prueba quitando el FUSE de MCLR por que si lo tienes activado se resetea por cualquier motivo
bueno en caso que no uses el boton de reset


----------

